# Large Pub, South Yorks - Feb 13



## Solid State (Feb 25, 2013)

I’m not sure if this will technically count as derelict as there are people living on site, but for the most part it certainly has the feel of being abandoned. If the moderators think this belongs in a different section feel free to move it.

A friend of mine is occupying the site for a company who supply “security by occupation” to derelict sites. He gets somewhere to live for a menial monthly rent and the property owner gets someone on site to deter vandals and thieves. For this reason, I have tried to keep the identity and location of the pub a secret, as my friend would not appreciate unwanted attention. *If you recognise this pub, please keep its identity to yourself and do not attempt access.*

I don’t know much about the history of the place, but it was once a busy town centre pub, with hotel rooms upstairs. It’s been closed a few years now and will be stripped out and remodelled as flats in the near future.

(Sorry for the quality of some of the photos, I only have a cheap point’n’shoot camera and the light inside wasn’t great.)





















Down to the cellar:




















Strangely thick door, we don’t know if the room used to be a cold store or to store valuables, or something:




The barrels have been left behind, all empty!




Back up to the ground floor, and the beautiful main staircase next to the bar:




















Up to the top floor:








Surveyors have exposed the steel I-beams:








That lovely staircase window from outside:


----------



## Wakey Lad (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks well that - Good find


----------



## HughieD (Feb 25, 2013)

I certainly recognise where this pub is but mum's the word.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice looking building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 26, 2013)

You say HE has to pay rent to live in THAT??? Crikey... the security firm are taking the proverbial, they should be paying him!!!


----------



## Solid State (Feb 26, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> You say HE has to pay rent to live in THAT??? Crikey... the security firm are taking the proverbial, they should be paying him!!!



LOL yeah, it is a bit like that! I photographed the most "derelict" rooms, the people living there have slightly nicer ones, with furniture and stuff plus free water and electric, so he has fan heaters on the go 24/7. But yes, it's not exactly a luxury apartment, even for the tiny amount he pays!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 26, 2013)

The 'thick' door was the door to the hotel's strongroom - quite a common feature when this place was built. People in those days tended to travel with far more bulky valuables than they do today. The peppercorn rent is a way of getting around various legal niceties that rear their ugly heads in situations such as this.


----------



## Solid State (Feb 26, 2013)

Cheers for the info, Dirus!


----------



## ajarb (Feb 26, 2013)

Recognised it straight away, don't worry you're secret is safe with me.


----------



## leftorium (Feb 27, 2013)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The 'thick' door was the door to the hotel's strongroom -.




I thought the building had the look of a former bank about it, perhaps in a past life before becoming a pub? difficult to know without the history


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 27, 2013)

Interesting report and setup to say the least, I dont know where this is, but i reckon i could do, but i wouldnt visit it because of your mate etc but some would i expect, one has to be careful what they post if they want things to stay as they are.

The building looks fab and like your images of it, good odd exploration


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 27, 2013)

leftorium said:


> I thought the building had the look of a former bank about it, perhaps in a past life before becoming a pub? difficult to know without the history



You could say this place is a very old friend - but that's another story! Still nobody ever mentioned it being anything but a hostelry. The interior rooms never had a feeling of being a conversion, also the building lacks the grand entrance lobby and staircase that bank buildings of this scale and era tend to have - a number of Yorkshire towns have some classic examples on their main streets.


----------



## Solid State (Mar 11, 2013)

Just a quick update - my friend and his housemates have now moved out and the builders have begun stripping the building out to turn it into apartments.

As such, I can now reveal what a few of you had already recognised: this was the Alexandra Hotel in Sheffield. I haven't been able to find a lot of history, but it's in an area surrounding what was once a busy market. One of my friend's housemates remembers it being a very busy and lively pub. The whole area has gone "downhill" in recent years, with the market packed up and moved. It is slowly being developed though and will probably end up the posh end of town, with luxury apartments overlooking the quay.

Thanks to those who recognised the place but kept quiet, to avoid attracting unwanted visitors while my friend was there.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2013)

In the old days to used to put gigs on too. And just a stone's throw from the former court's building.


----------



## chambta (Apr 3, 2013)

That was one rough pub. I used to work across the road about ten years ago.


----------

